# FIRST JUMPING SHOW WHAT I NEED:)



## felicialovessadie (Apr 15, 2008)

I have my very first jumping show this weekend and im very stressed what do i need to bring and what do i need to remember? if anyone could list the things for me that would be great thankss


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Here you go:
http://www.horsekeeping.com/horse_grooming/show_checklist.htm


----------

